# list your sheep supplies? (need to decide what to order)



## patandchickens (May 5, 2010)

I am going to the States in a couple weeks to visit my family, and usually order horse wormer etc to be delivered to my parents' down there as it is significantly cheaper and better choice than what's available in Canada.

Sheep supply wise, I already know I want a drenching syringe, a storeboughten halter (my haltermaking skills kind of suck), and a good pair of hand shears.

What else? Particularly emergency health-care supply type things. What do you try to make sure you always have on hand in case of common sheep problems?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Beekissed (May 5, 2010)

Folks suggest iodine and, if you plan to breed, lambing supplies like bottles, nipples, replacement and frozen colostrum...but you're probably not thinking about those things yet, huh?

You will need something with which to trim hooves.  I use a good pair of hand pruners.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 6, 2010)

I like to have:

-iodine (7% if you're lambing, a surgical scrub, and a betadine solution type) for wounds or cleaning.  

-Blu-Kote or some other type of wound spray

-LA-200 and Penn (antibiotics)

-activated charcoal tablets (found at the pharmacy) -these are good in case the sheep ingests some kind of toxin

-baking soda

-mineral oil



That's about it really.  You can really spend (and waste) a lot of money stocking up on things you may never use.  Most of the time, you have time to go out and buy what you need when you need it.  Of course like Bee said, if you're lambing you'll want to stock up on lambing supplies.  I'd then add propylene glycol to the list of must haves, as well as lube.


----------



## patandchickens (May 6, 2010)

Cool beans, thanks folks! Yeah, I'm not thinking about lambing stuff yet, I will get that kind of thing on my Dec trip to the states.

So I actually already *have* all the stuff you have listed, lying around here for other purposes, so I guess I am good to go 

Thanks very much, sorry to be such a pest ,

Pat


----------



## freemotion (May 6, 2010)

You are not a pest, that is what this forum is for....and lots of lurkers with the same questions are benefitting, too.  I don't even have sheep but I look at all your questions!   It is good to see what others do and how they care for their animals.  You never know when a situation will come up and all the stray facts you put in your head will be suddenly useful.   Or they will all disappear when you are faced with a crisis!


----------

